# Gingerbread houses, pre-fab.



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Can anyone tell me where I might find the walls and roof pre-made for gingerbread houses? I will be hosting a seminar on how to decorate the houses and would love to find a mid-size house ready to "glue" and sparkle. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've seen them at Ikea but I am not sure if they have them at this time of year. 

Some German and Austrian stores do sell some but again it might be hard to find in august.


Worse comes to worse I am sure Martha Stewart must have something like this but it will cost you.

Good Luck


Sisi


P.S. I know I have seen somewhere cookie cutter made in the shape of all the different pieces you need for gingerbread house but I can't recall where at this point.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I've been to a great site that carries copper cookie cutters of all shaps and descriptions, but I really need to get a good to go kit. It will be happening in Nov. so there is time to look.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

M brown,


I checked my Sweet Celebration catalog and they do have 2 sets of cutters. 

The first one will give you a 11x8x10 house it consist of 7 cutters and is 9.59$. The second kit is for a 5.2The first set is also available from the foodcrafter's supply catalog for 8.95$ and it comes with a cardboard base. They also have a miniature village bake set.


Hope this will help you.


Sisi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Check with a local arts and crafts or hobby store. They often carry them during the holidays or will probably be able to at least order them.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Found them! 
http://www.sugarcraft.com/catalog/new/new.htm

fyi for the holidays!


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi there m brown,

Last year I got one from Aldi's, of all places. They do have that German connection.

Sometimes dollar stores have them also, if you are not looking for Albert Uster quality stuff.

Good luck!


----------

